
Kragen/xcompose: for sharing .XCompose keybindings - corty
https://github.com/kragen/xcompose
======
corty
Since there is a unicode discussion the next thread over
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23524400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23524400)),
I thought I would promote this very excellent, life-saving, time-saving and
alltogether wonderful way of typing various Unicode characters in X11.

No relation, just a happy user.

